# Back in the groove



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds just wonderful! 
We've decided to formally hang up our bumpers and collar until after January 1st and to stop feeling guilty about not having trained in 2 weeks. It just is what it is. 
Hopefully after early January things will settle down at the pet hotel, the weather will cooperate, and I will motivate to get back out there and chase down some birds!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! I feel like I am winding down. Holidays and feeling a little stuck, will hopefully will work things out. Training is fun though


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds really great! I went out this past Sunday and it really felt wonderful (although cold) to be training again.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Shelly you are making us all look bad. We are experiencing winter too, and you are out there working the dogs. Good for you. Can I send my dogs to you? :

Sounds like a great day, glad your dogs got to have some fun. It is so fun to watch puppies learn to play too.


----------

